# MIMB Black and White Logo needed!



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I had a member send me a pic once before for something and I think I might be able to help them out now......maybe, I'm going to try it, but I need a black and white picture of the logo to try something new! I searched and google searched for that pic but cant find it. If you have a copy of it, please post it here, thanks.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

give me a sec rdc and ill do it. im the one that sent u the pm about it


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya I thought it was you but with the PM deleted, I wasnt 110% sure.

I found the avatar pics but they are pretty small, something a lot bigger would be great.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well my photo scape is acting up right now and want transfer the file to my downloads so i cant upload it but what i did was copy the avatar and used it in photoscape program and blow it up 200% and pushed the negative button to change it to black and white so if someone wants to do it please will free or maybe phree can do it easy for us since mine is acting up


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

CRAP! I got a new technique to turn pictures into CAD files so if I remove some of the filler detail in that pic, I might be able to do something on that "thing" you had asked me about.....maybe, no promises.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i jus downloaded me a dwg. based program and i was gona give it a shot myself in my spare time then hit up the local shop but im sure ud b better at it then me


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Email address and ill send you one. Its as big and as good of quality as you'll find considering it came from the source


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Which would be me  I have it in several formats.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sent


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Got it, thanks Jon, I just sent you a reply


----------

